# O&w Military M65



## benoitlima (May 15, 2006)

Hello, i'm new on this forum.

I'm sorry but I dont speak english, so I do a lot of mistakes

I have a question : on the O&W military M 65, what is the luminous product : tritium or superluminova ?

Thanks very much

Best regards


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've got to be honest and say I don't know for sure, but as they're modern manufacture they're almost certain to be Super Luminova.


----------

